# The View from the Back



## spiritangel

It wasnt until my cousins son decided to take the following pic (he is 9 and seems to be fasinated by the two female B's boobs and butts)that I realised we have a clevage thread, arm thread, leg thread, naked thread and no thread dedicated to the view from the back, 

I mean we have curves and stuffs there to, and I have a big butt as do many of us but also the overall view from the back of a BBW/SSBBW can be very attractive


so I am starting this thread (man I must be feeling brave today)

with this pic


----------



## tonynyc

WOW!!!! :wubu: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

awww shucks :blush: ty tony all I see is the crap on the bottom of my feet in a wtf is that kinda way lol soo am hoping the other Dimms ladies will be brave and post pics from behind as well feels a little lonely out on this ledge by my lonesome


----------



## tonynyc

spiritangel said:


> awww shucks :blush: ty tony all I see is the crap on the bottom of my feet in a wtf is that kinda way lol soo am hoping the other Dimms ladies will be brave and post pics from behind as well feels a little lonely out on this ledge by my lonesome



What foot problem ... I was distracted :happy:


----------



## chicken legs

***subscribes***


----------



## KittyKitten

Spiritangel, you are just gorgeous!


----------



## Tracii

Here is one from Feb of this year.Always get nice comments on this pic


----------



## calauria

I decided to give it a shot.... 

View attachment lucy butt.JPG


----------



## Tracii

Nice hienie!! red and black my two fave colors.


----------



## spiritangel

happyface83 said:


> Spiritangel, you are just gorgeous!



Hugs thanks Happyface83, think we may have a young fa in the making lol


and wow Tracii and Clauria ty for stepping onto my ledge feels way less lonely now and your both smoking hot 

I have another out and about pic of me from behind but have to wait till I get home to post that one

Hugs


----------



## Noir

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## KHayes666

*sets up lawn chair and grabs a bowl of popcorn*

Carry on


----------



## KittyKitten

Nothing much..


----------



## rollhandler

The view from the back is to be raved over and praised for its simplistic beauty and curvature, as exemplified by those who have posted thus far. I hope to see more of this beautiful pose in the future.

Rollhandler


----------



## rocketsci

I think all of the ladies that have posted have a very sexy view from the back. Shapely and plush. Don't be ashamed ladies. We love the rear view


----------



## GTAFA

Best thread ever? could be!

One of the really interesting things about such a discussion is that women --ssbbws in particular-- may never really know what dramas are being enacted in the shadows behind them. By the time a woman turns around (and this is true for women of all sizes) many of the voyeurs of this world non-chalantly look elsewhere. It's not every man that makes eye contact when a girl turns around. And some women never DO turn around, never really have a clue that behind them at the other end of the pasta aisle or across the subway car, or near the produce, someone is looking and someone is liking. 

Thanks for starting an interesting thread!


----------



## spiritangel

Looking good Happyface 

hugs and thanks guys glad your enjoying the thread


----------



## tonynyc

Tracii said:


> Here is one from Feb of this year.Always get nice comments on this pic



Wonderful pic Tracii - looking good -:wubu: :smitten:



calauria said:


> I decided to give it a shot....



Glad that you did Calauria - very sexy :wubu: :smitten:



happyface83 said:


> Nothing much..



Says you HappyFace- wonderful pic- very sexy :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Tracii

You're sweet as candy Tony TY!
Happyface you have nothing to worry about trust me you look fabulous.
I hope more ladies post pics I like the view too.


----------



## KHayes666

Tracii said:


> You're sweet as candy Tony TY!
> Happyface you have nothing to worry about trust me you look fabulous.
> I hope more ladies post pics I like the view too.



You look AWESOME in yours


----------



## Inhibited

Great thread Spiritangel, thinking i may even post a pic sometime soon...


----------



## spiritangel

Hugs I so hope you do  am betting you will get loads of compliments


----------



## KittyKitten

spiritangel said:


> Looking good Happyface





tonynyc said:


> Says you HappyFace- wonderful pic- very sexy :wubu: :smitten:





Tracii said:


> You're sweet as candy Tony TY!
> Happyface you have nothing to worry about trust me you look fabulous.
> I hope more ladies post pics I like the view too.



Thanks so much, guys. And you all look great.


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Mr Hayes you're a sweetie too.


----------



## calauria

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Wagimawr

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/dat-ass


----------



## fasub

spiritangel said:


> It wasnt until my cousins son decided to take the following pic (he is 9 and seems to be fasinated by the two female B's boobs and butts)that I realised we have a clevage thread, arm thread, leg thread, naked thread and no thread dedicated to the view from the back,
> 
> I mean we have curves and stuffs there to, and I have a big butt as do many of us but also the overall view from the back of a BBW/SSBBW can be very attractive
> 
> 
> so I am starting this thread (man I must be feeling brave today)
> 
> with this pic



Thanks, Hot!!


----------



## knobby59

GTAFA said:


> One of the really interesting things about such a discussion is that women --ssbbws in particular-- may never really know what dramas are being enacted in the shadows behind them. By the time a woman turns around (and this is true for women of all sizes) many of the voyeurs of this world non-chalantly look elsewhere. It's not every man that makes eye contact when a girl turns around. And some women never DO turn around, never really have a clue that behind them at the other end of the pasta aisle or across the subway car, or near the produce, someone is looking and someone is liking.


Um.....yeah.
:blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx

So... this isn't much a view from the back but it's the closest thing I could find, lol.


----------



## KHayes666

CarlaSixx said:


> So... this isn't much a view from the back but it's the closest thing I could find, lol.



Still a nice view, happy St Patty's Day indeed lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

KHayes666 said:


> Still a nice view, happy St Patty's Day indeed lol



The funny part is that this was from around May! That bar never takes down their decorations, lol.


----------



## KHayes666

CarlaSixx said:


> The funny part is that this was from around May! That bar never takes down their decorations, lol.



Ah, that explains the Christmas tree in the corner....just kidding lol ;-)


----------



## Mishty

I don't do back. I don't think my ass will ever be big enuogh for me like it, but this shot kinda adds mystery with it's darkness(the sun messed it up), and ugh, okay GREAT belly view up front.


----------



## KHayes666

Mishty said:


> I don't do back. I don't think my ass will ever be big enuogh for me like it, but this shot kinda adds mystery with it's darkness(the sun messed it up), and ugh, okay GREAT belly view up front.



Nonsense...its big, wide and sexy. Always has been and always will


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Mishty said:


> I don't do back. I don't think my ass will ever be big enuogh for me like it, but this shot kinda adds mystery with it's darkness(the sun messed it up), and ugh, okay GREAT belly view up front.





CarlaSixx said:


> So... this isn't much a view from the back but it's the closest thing I could find, lol.





spiritangel said:


> It wasnt until my cousins son decided to take the following pic (he is 9 and seems to be fasinated by the two female B's boobs and butts)that I realised we have a clevage thread, arm thread, leg thread, naked thread and no thread dedicated to the view from the back,
> 
> I mean we have curves and stuffs there to, and I have a big butt as do many of us but also the overall view from the back of a BBW/SSBBW can be very attractive
> 
> 
> so I am starting this thread (man I must be feeling brave today)
> 
> with this pic



I must say, a view from the back only makes a man wonder what could possibly in the front :wubu:

haha, nice pics ladies!


----------



## lust4bbbws

calauria said:


> I decided to give it a shot....



*Thank you for sharing.*


----------



## ButlerGirl09

The view of my not so covered back! I guess I have no shame :blush:


----------



## bmann0413

I want ALL. PLZ. lol


----------



## KHayes666

ButlerGirl09 said:


> The view of my not so covered back! I guess I have no shame :blush:



What's the shame in that derriere?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Modeled for a painter years ago. It's old but still... it's a back view.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

KHayes666 said:


> What's the shame in that derriere?



Ha Just meant that I'm not so modest when it comes to my backside. I'd rather show it off


----------



## Blackjack

Just a word of advice from someone who's photographed his own ass on many occasions:

One way to get a good full-on shot in a mirror is to hold your camera (or camphone) over your shoulder. It'll take a couple tries to get it just right, but it allows you to pose better and show off more cheek, as opposed to having to twist around to get the shot.


----------



## bigunlover

ButlerGirl09 said:


> The view of my not so covered back! I guess I have no shame :blush:



Yes. More. :wubu:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

bigunlover said:


> Yes. More. :wubu:



I'm sure that could be arranged


----------



## KHayes666

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Ha Just meant that I'm not so modest when it comes to my backside. I'd rather show it off



I can see why lol


----------



## bigunlover

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Ha Just meant that I'm not so modest when it comes to my backside. I'd rather show it off



Well get to it then! LOL I think we're all ready for that.:smitten:


----------



## blazon

Mishty said:


> I don't do back. I don't think my ass will ever be big enuogh for me like it, but this shot kinda adds mystery with it's darkness(the sun messed it up), and ugh, okay GREAT belly view up front.



WOW!!! I really love this pic! The lighting and everything about it!


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Ok, sort of from the side and not the back but here goes lol....


----------



## spiritangel

Hugs thanks ladies for embracing this thread


and ty for all the compliments guys


----------



## KittyKitten

Last pic....


----------



## rocketsci

happyface83 said:


> Last pic....



Love the view from the back sexy lady....


----------



## KittyKitten

rocketsci said:


> Love the view from the back sexy lady....



Thanks rocket!


----------



## rocketsci

happyface83 said:


> Thanks rocket!


Dear lady you are very welcome. And know that you have some sexy curves


----------



## Ample Pie

I've said it before and I'll say it again; I have no bum. Oh well


----------



## bigunlover

happyface83 said:


> Last pic....



Fabulous. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tummytubby

Nice thread! I want to tribute something also: 

View attachment 136_1509 klein.jpg


View attachment backrolls2.jpg


----------



## MasterMike

LillyBBBW said:


> Modeled for a painter years ago. It's old but still... it's a back view.


 Looking very sexy, Lily! You are a large lovely gal with a very beautiful backside, if you don't mind sayin'! Hugs and kisses to you, big girl. :smitten:


----------



## Paquito

*would like to point out that some men have curves too*


----------



## spiritangel

WOW is all I can say ladies :bow::bow::bow:

far far far braver than I

however whilst this is fully dressed and about a year ago (give or take a month or two) this is a pic of me out and about my ex took of me from behind (although I look way skinnier in this pic not sure how he managed that)


----------



## Paul

Spiritangel this is a very pretty picture...you are very lovely, both the view from the FRONT and the BACK! Post more (hint)



spiritangel said:


> WOW is all I can say ladies :bow::bow::bow:
> 
> far far far braver than I
> 
> however whilst this is fully dressed and about a year ago (give or take a month or two) this is a pic of me out and about my ex took of me from behind (although I look way skinnier in this pic not sure how he managed that)


----------



## f8fourmore

i must say so far this looks like a very good thread


----------



## spiritangel

Paul said:


> Spiritangel this is a very pretty picture...you are very lovely, both the view from the FRONT and the BACK! Post more (hint)



thanks paul, we ell the trouble with that is that for the most part its me taking pics of myself and they get pretty same old same old and boring 

will try to remember to get more pics of me but erm not from behind thats a hard shot for me to get


----------



## nykspree8

spiritangel said:


> WOW is all I can say ladies :bow::bow::bow:
> 
> far far far braver than I
> 
> however whilst this is fully dressed and about a year ago (give or take a month or two) this is a pic of me out and about my ex took of me from behind (although I look way skinnier in this pic not sure how he managed that)



This thread is full of win, two thumbs up!


----------



## LillyBBBW

spiritangel said:


> WOW is all I can say ladies :bow::bow::bow:
> 
> far far far braver than I
> 
> however whilst this is fully dressed and about a year ago (give or take a month or two) this is a pic of me out and about my ex took of me from behind (although I look way skinnier in this pic not sure how he managed that)



I love this photo. Not just because of the fabulousness of spritangel (which is pretty danged fabulous I might add) but because outdoor fairs and bazars are my favorite favorite favorite things EVER to go to! I want to be there with you. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

LillyBBBW said:


> I love this photo. Not just because of the fabulousness of spritangel (which is pretty danged fabulous I might add) but because outdoor fairs and bazars are my favorite favorite favorite things EVER to go to! I want to be there with you. :wubu:



I love markets and stuff sadly dont get to go to many was a great one to, lots of shells (reminds me there is a mermaid bear on my list to make that goes with a big shell I got at that market) and some other great things was lots of fun

and :blush::blush::blush: thanks Lilly btw I think your pretty dang fabulous yourself


----------



## OLD-LOVE

Nice View From The Back Miss Calauria Keep It Sexxy


----------



## Paul

spiritangel said:


> thanks paul, well the trouble with that is that for the most part its me taking pics of myself and they get pretty same old same old and boring
> 
> *will try to remember to get more pics of me* but erm not from behind thats a hard shot for me to get




Great I look forward to viewing more of your loveliness, err your pictures.


----------



## Dolce

The title says it all. I hope you all like  

View attachment BEHIND.jpg


----------



## Markt

Dolce said:


> The title says it all. I hope you all like



You are a stunning work of art.


----------



## knobby59

tummytubby said:


> Nice thread! I want to tribute something also:



Fantastic! 
Nice butt, and really nice back rolls. Back boobies are, IMHO, an extremely underrated feature of BBWs.


----------



## aussiefa63

> It wasnt until my cousins son decided to take the following pic (he is 9 and seems to be fasinated by the two female B's boobs and butts)that I realised we have a clevage thread, arm thread, leg thread, naked thread and no thread dedicated to the view from the back,
> 
> I mean we have curves and stuffs there to, and I have a big butt as do many of us but also the overall view from the back of a BBW/SSBBW can be very attractive
> 
> 
> so I am starting this thread (man I must be feeling brave today)
> 
> with this pic



For me, there is nothing more sensuous than a gorgeous big lady in stretch pants


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sorry, no stretch pants here.


----------



## mick_geek

mmmm yes very very nice....love the tummy thumbnail pic as well

M



tummytubby said:


> Nice thread! I want to tribute something also:


----------



## mick_geek

Thats an amazing pic...you look soo hot



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry, no stretch pants here.


----------



## mick_geek

Please do...you look fab



ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm sure that could be arranged


----------



## biackrlng

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry, no stretch pants here.



OMG!! I had no idea your backside looked like 

Incredibly beautifull indeed

thank you for sharing


----------



## genejaco

You are beautiful. Please post mroe photos of yourself.


----------



## b0nnie

In case you all hadn't noticed, I have a thing for taking pictures:doh:...lol...here's some of my back.


----------



## garrry!

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry, no stretch pants here.



AYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love life!


----------



## spiritangel

huggles to the amazing women who are helping to keep this thread alive

and kudos

wish I could share more pics but alas I dont have any atm 

thanks to all of you brave people for sharing your views from behind


----------



## GTAFA

The best thing about the view from behind is that it's not usually something within the control of the person being photographed, unlike portraits & headshots, which you can do with a mirror. How can you do a shot from behind with out help? YES i see how that makes it difficult, BUT(T) this means that it's the most candid and natural kind of shot. There's a truth to these pictures you don't see in other shots.


----------



## WomanlyHips

Nothing like a dorky Blackberry cam shot! 

View attachment Dims3.jpg


----------



## mick_geek

V nice , colour looks fab on you!



WomanlyHips said:


> Nothing like a dorky Blackberry cam shot!


----------



## swarbs

spiritangel said:


> It wasnt until my cousins son decided to take the following pic (he is 9 and seems to be fasinated by the two female B's boobs and butts)that I realised we have a clevage thread, arm thread, leg thread, naked thread and no thread dedicated to the view from the back,
> 
> I mean we have curves and stuffs there to, and I have a big butt as do many of us but also the overall view from the back of a BBW/SSBBW can be very attractive
> 
> 
> so I am starting this thread (man I must be feeling brave today)
> 
> with this pic




yes, very attractive


----------



## NJDoll

you girls have some cute butts on DIMS :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

WomanlyHips said:


> Nothing like a dorky Blackberry cam shot!



Lovely pic!!! Even down to the matching Blackberry cover. Dorkiness isn't always a bad thing :bow:


----------



## bonified

lol the pics you can take on yr own are questionable at times. 

Here is one I will share. View attachment what what.JPG


----------



## Blockierer

bonified said:


> lol the pics you can take on yr own are questionable at times.
> 
> Here is one I will share. View attachment 88118


Cool pic  Thanks for sharing


----------



## KHayes666

bonified said:


> lol the pics you can take on yr own are questionable at times.
> 
> Here is one I will share. View attachment 88118



Only one word needed to describe:

HOT!


----------



## jafura

hope you like ladies


----------



## Meddlecase

Great views all around, ladies.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Showing off the jeans! 

View attachment DSCN2844.JPG


----------



## khrestel

I'm not the most comfortable with my backside but I just took a picture for this chain.


----------



## shadowmaker87

love the butt pix of u big beautiful me!:kiss2::wubu:


----------



## shadowmaker87

love ur pic also khrestel yummmmyyyyy!!!:eat2:


----------



## Oldtimer76

khrestel said:


> I'm not the most comfortable with my backside but I just took a picture for this chain.



You better get used to getting compliments, babe!:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

well as I started the thread thought it was time for another contrabution







hugs


----------



## LifeTraveller

There just aren't proper words to express what a wonderful photo that is. . or how wonderful it makes a fellow like me feel. . *sigh* So I'll just say "Thank You so very much for sharing". Why are my knees so weak?? Oops!!


----------



## RyanFA

spiritangel said:


> well as I started the thread thought it was time for another contrabution
> 
> hugs



Wow :bounce: Very nice


----------



## tonynyc

spiritangel said:


> well as I started the thread thought it was time for another contrabution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs



Looking good...:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## penguin

Okay, let's do this side too.


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> Okay, let's do this side too.



ok aside from the underwear envy you have just given me!!!

I am betting the guys are too busy drooling to compliment you 

You look amazing great shot 


oops and ty to the 3 men who complimented my pic  bit hard to get the full back shot on my own so is nice to know even a partial one is appreciated


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> ok aside from the underwear envy you have just given me!!!
> 
> I am betting the guys are too busy drooling to compliment you
> 
> You look amazing great shot



Thanks! Ebay is my friend for cute finds. You just can't get ones like this in stores here. When I get a bit more cash, I'll put in an order through Torrid (it's the shipping that'll kill my budget), which is where those came from. I need more!


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> Thanks! Ebay is my friend for cute finds. You just can't get ones like this in stores here. When I get a bit more cash, I'll put in an order through Torrid (it's the shipping that'll kill my budget), which is where those came from. I need more!



hehe yep I know also look at yoursclothing in the uk and look for naturally close on ebay some really lovely stuff sadly most of it doesnt fit my big hips but some of it is sooo cheap

also now you know your bra size look for some bras as they have some really lovely ones and I am always in awe of the prices the hard part is waiting a couple of weeks to get the stuff


----------



## Oldtimer76

penguin said:


> Okay, let's do this side too.



I couldn't rep you, but you are also looking great from the back, darling!:smitten:


----------



## bigbri

Spiritangel and Penguin, your pics are lovely, thank you for sharing your beauty. May I take this opportunity to thank ALL the ladies of DIMS for sharing their pictures in this and many other threads in the forums. We BHM and FA's are honored that you share your pulchritude.


----------



## penguin

thanks guys


----------



## Daimon

spiritangel said:


> well as I started the thread thought it was time for another contrabution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs



Nice indeed


----------



## bigsexy920

What the hell !!! Snowed in at AC during one of 2010's first snow storms. I was walking around the room naked while the curtains were open and she said, " people will see you". I said no they won't its a white out out there then I stood up on the chair and she took the pic, said it looked good.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

bigsexy920 said:


> What the hell !!! Snowed in at AC during one of 2010's first snow storms. I was walking around the room naked while the curtains were open and she said, " people will see you". I said no they won't its a white out out there then I stood up on the chair and she took the pic, said it looked good.



 :smitten: :wubu: *faint* :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

bigsexy920 said:


> What the hell !!! Snowed in at AC during one of 2010's first snow storms. I was walking around the room naked while the curtains were open and she said, " people will see you". I said no they won't its a white out out there then I stood up on the chair and she took the pic, said it looked good.


Simply beautiful. 'It looks good' is an understatement.


----------



## bigsexy920

Thanks ladies, wish there was a little more junk in the trunk but waddya gona do !!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

bigsexy920 said:


> Thanks ladies, wish there was a little more junk in the trunk but waddya gona do !!



There is just the right amount of junk in that trunk, my dear. You're gorgeous.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

My contributions


----------



## KHayes666

bigsexy920 said:


> What the hell !!! Snowed in at AC during one of 2010's first snow storms. I was walking around the room naked while the curtains were open and she said, " people will see you". I said no they won't its a white out out there then I stood up on the chair and she took the pic, said it looked good.



Been saying for years you looked great, I still say that


----------



## bigsexy920

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Absolutely beautiful, ladies!:smitten:


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## swarbs

spiritangel said:


> well as I started the thread thought it was time for another contrabution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs



delish! thanks for sharing


----------



## Aust99

Fallenangel2904 said:


> My contributions



WOOT WOOO!!! Looking fab Hun. 





:kiss2:


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

my wifeys view from the back... yummmy!:eat2::wubu: 

View attachment IMAG0360_m.jpg


View attachment IMAG0488_m.jpg


View attachment IMAG0487_m.jpg


----------



## penguin

It's big and round and out there. I love this photo a lot. I love that I'm loving my ass.

Apparently this is what I do when I can't sleep!


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> It's big and round and out there. I love this photo a lot. I love that I'm loving my ass.
> 
> Apparently this is what I do when I can't sleep!



Fuckin' brilliant.


----------



## Oldtimer76

penguin said:


> It's big and round and out there. I love this photo a lot. I love that I'm loving my ass.
> 
> Apparently this is what I do when I can't sleep!



Seeing that beautiful backside of you I know of more things to do when you can't sleep beside taking pics:blush:

:smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigCutieMeg said:


> I like big butts and I can not, and will not lie!!!!
> 
> All these sexy ass shots!!
> 
> I love big round bums so much Im always browsing through like pics or porn and catch myself to be a booty girl..
> 
> heres a few I personally like of my own...:happy:



I still can't get over how cute you are! 



penguin said:


> It's big and round and out there. I love this photo a lot. I love that I'm loving my ass.
> 
> Apparently this is what I do when I can't sleep!



THOSE STOCKINGS...I WANT!!!! 


Nice pictures all around, ladies! :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan

Great shots everyone  I have what my husband lovingly calls a "Hank Hill" butt so i don't really like shots of it  I'm an apple through and through


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> It's big and round and out there. I love this photo a lot. I love that I'm loving my ass.
> 
> Apparently this is what I do when I can't sleep!


Great shot!!! I want those stockings!


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> Fuckin' brilliant.



Why thank you! I've been told I'm a smart ass, I guess this proves it. 



Oldtimer76 said:


> Seeing that beautiful backside of you I know of more things to do when you can't sleep beside taking pics:blush:
> 
> :smitten:



Some of them are just hard to do when you're by yourself!



lovelylady78 said:


> THOSE STOCKINGS...I WANT!!!!





CastingPearls said:


> Great shot!!! I want those stockings!



Thanks 

I got the stockings from here, but it looks like they either don't sell them or don't have them in stock at the moment. I'm glad I bought two pairs when I did!

They're Elegant Moments, style #1711Q fishnet suspender hose. They're queen/1x-3x, so they are a little bit too small for me, but they're fishnets and they have a bit of stretch to them. I hope that helps!


----------



## Tracii

Here is one from a few years back in my getting chubby days,


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> It's big and round and out there. I love this photo a lot. I love that I'm loving my ass.
> 
> Apparently this is what I do when I can't sleep!



WOW!!! :smitten: That is deliciously round.

Chris


----------



## Kat

me, november 2010.


----------



## Wagimawr

penguin said:


> It's big and round and out there.


That's...uh...yes.


----------



## CleverBomb

penguin said:


> Why thank you! I've been told I'm a smart ass, I guess this proves it.



I'm temporarily out of rep, but that was classic!

-Rusty


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> WOW!!! :smitten: That is deliciously round.
> 
> Chris



Isn't it? I think that's my favourite picture of my ass ever.



Wagimawr said:


> That's...uh...yes.



It's there alright! 



CleverBomb said:


> I'm temporarily out of rep, but that was classic!
> 
> -Rusty



lol why thank you!


----------



## swarbs

penguin said:


> It's big and round and out there. I love this photo a lot. I love that I'm loving my ass.
> 
> Apparently this is what I do when I can't sleep!



fwark yeah


----------



## penguin

swarbs said:


> fwark yeah



a very Australian response


----------



## Cat

Mind if I butt in? 
(an older shot, butt one of my favs)


----------



## KHayes666

Tracii said:


> Here is one from a few years back in my getting chubby days,



now that's hot


----------



## Never2fat4me

Cat said:


> Mind if I butt in?
> (an older shot, butt one of my favs)



Hope you don't think I'm just trying to butt-er you up, butt this is an example of why you are one of my favorite BBWs. Your updates at catay.com are a weekly treat! You are awesome in both body and mind.

For those who care, I think this one is my very fave of Cat's bum...

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Cat

Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Enthusiasstically subscribing! :wubu:


----------



## Silver Fox

Never2fat4me said:


> Hope you don't think I'm just trying to butt-er you up, butt this is an example of why you are one of my favorite BBWs. Your updates at catay.com are a weekly treat! You are awesome in both body and mind.
> 
> For those who care, I think this one is my very fave of Cat's bum...
> 
> Chris :smitten:



I couldn't have said it better! Cat's the best!


----------



## Silver Fox

penguin said:


> It's big and round and out there. I love this photo a lot. I love that I'm loving my ass.
> 
> Apparently this is what I do when I can't sleep!



I think my heart skipped a beat!!!


----------



## dudley100

Kat said:


> me, november 2010.



Kat, I love that rock chick look. Very, very sexy.


----------



## Cat

Silver Fox said:


> I couldn't have said it better! Cat's the best!



Aww. Thanks, Silver Fox!


----------



## Kat

dudley100 said:


> Kat, I love that rock chick look. Very, very sexy.



Thanks.


----------



## penguin

Silver Fox said:


> I think my heart skipped a beat!!!



Oh I hope you got it back on track


----------



## SoVerySoft

bigsexy920 said:


> What the hell !!! Snowed in at AC during one of 2010's first snow storms. I was walking around the room naked while the curtains were open and she said, " people will see you". I said no they won't its a white out out there then I stood up on the chair and she took the pic, said it looked good.




Whoa!! What an amazing pic!


----------



## goofy girl

BigSexy & Penguin....amazing pics!!!

YAY for butt pics!! I really like my butt lol


----------



## Twilley

Where has this thread been all of my life???:wubu:


----------



## darlingdelicious

I think this is as much of me as anybody's seen yet... so be nice


----------



## Oldtimer76

darlingdelicious said:


> I think this is as much of me as anybody's seen yet... so be nice



Damn! You are such a cutie:wubu:
Love your blog, too:bow:


----------



## dudley100

darlingdelicious said:


> I think this is as much of me as anybody's seen yet... so be nice


Wow, how could we be anything but :smitten:


----------



## Never2fat4me

darlingdelicious said:


> I think this is as much of me as anybody's seen yet... so be nice



Criminently! That is one hot derrière! You have chosen your screenname well, darlingdelicious.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

goofy girl said:


> BigSexy & Penguin....amazing pics!!!
> 
> YAY for butt pics!! I really like my butt lol



VERY VERY nice.:happy::bow::wubu::smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

darlingdelicious said:


> I think this is as much of me as anybody's seen yet... so be nice



wow very lovely.:wubu:


----------



## stiffysupreme

your a super model........i just hope you share more behind pics........stay super sexy.........mmuuaahhh

I mean we have curves and stuffs there to, and I have a big butt as do many of us but also the overall view from the back of a BBW/SSBBW can be very attractive


so I am starting this thread (man I must be feeling brave today)

with this pic 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dansinfool

Wow.. I'm a little late to the party here. I too have missed this thread somehow So, I will just say to all who have contributed here... great job. 
I better start paying attenion here. LOL


----------



## Wagimawr

Glad I dropped in on this thread.


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Me and my small booty


----------



## Wagimawr

Easily fixable  and still lovely to see as is!


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Wagimawr said:


> Easily fixable  and still lovely to see as is!



hehe thanks


----------



## KittyKitten

Not much but here we go...


----------



## Markt

happyface83 said:


> Not much but here we go...


This more than makes up for dissing nicki. 
I do like eve...though not as much as this pic... :bow:


----------



## KittyKitten

Markt said:


> This more than makes up for dissing nicki.
> I do like eve...though not as much as this pic... :bow:



Ha ha, thanks Mark!


----------



## ciccialover

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Me and my small booty



you are wonderful!


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

ciccialover said:


> you are wonderful!



Thank you :blush:


----------



## jeff7005

goofy girl said:


> BigSexy & Penguin....amazing pics!!!
> 
> YAY for butt pics!! I really like my butt lol



Damn girl where were you hiding,thats great ass:smitten::bow:


----------



## Wagimawr

happyface83 said:


> Not much but here we go...


Well, if you want to add to it, I doubt you'd have much objection  nice booty, cutie!


----------



## WVMountainrear

And I always said I would never post an ass picture...I must be feeling brave this evening...


----------



## goofy girl

lovelylady78 said:


> And I always said I would never post an ass picture...I must be feeling brave this evening...



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

goofy girl said:


> Beautiful!!!!!



Thank you...I just wish I had the nerve (and the ass) that you do.


----------



## goofy girl

lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you...I just wish I had the nerve (and the ass) that you do.



i think you're doing pretty good with what you have


----------



## SuperGuyver

Tracii said:


> Nice hienie!! red and black my two fave colors.



OMG mine too.


----------



## SuperGuyver

SuperGuyver said:


> OMG mine too.



Finally figured this thing out. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-01-31 at 17.50 #2.jpg


----------



## stareingharder

goofy girl said:


> BigSexy & Penguin....amazing pics!!!
> 
> YAY for butt pics!! I really like my butt lol



I bet I like your butt more than you do.


----------



## stareingharder

happyface83 said:


> Not much but here we go...



More than enough for me.


----------



## goofy girl

............................................


----------



## HeavyDuty24

goofy girl said:


> ............................................



wat a view.:happy:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

happyface83 said:


> Not much but here we go...





lovelylady78 said:


> And I always said I would never post an ass picture...I must be feeling brave this evening...





goofy girl said:


> ............................................



Beautiful pics ladies! :wubu:


----------



## stareingharder

goofy girl said:


> ............................................



*Spanking sense tingling*


----------



## liz (di-va)

bent over for some Friday pic-sharing


----------



## Dansinfool

liz (di-va) said:


> bent over for some Friday pic-sharing



Thank you for sharing. You just made my Friday night  Very nice :bow:


----------



## goofy girl

liz (di-va) said:


> bent over for some Friday pic-sharing



whoooohoooo....sexaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Thankee DIF, GG!


----------



## Blockierer

liz (di-va) said:


> bent over for some Friday pic-sharing



Cool your pics are the best


----------



## penguin

Rocking the schoolgirl look for a kinky party tonight. Thought you might appreciate the view


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> Rocking the schoolgirl look for a kinky party tonight. Thought you might appreciate the view



Oh holy fuck yes.

I hate that I can't rep you for this.


----------



## Dansinfool

penguin said:


> Rocking the schoolgirl look for a kinky party tonight. Thought you might appreciate the view



And what a view it is :bow:


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> Oh holy fuck yes.
> 
> I hate that I can't rep you for this.



You know where to find me when you can  I didn't get to play, and I came home alone. *sigh* And I was in the mood for oh so much tonight.



Dansinfool said:


> And what a view it is :bow:



Thank you


----------



## goofy girl

Blackjack said:


> Oh holy fuck yes.
> 
> I hate that I can't rep you for this.



i got her


----------



## Dansinfool

penguin said:


> You know where to find me when you can  I didn't get to play, and I came home alone. *sigh* And I was in the mood for oh so much tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Well that suxs that you went home alone and didnt get to play. Whats up with that ?


----------



## penguin

Dansinfool said:


> Well that suxs that you went home alone and didnt get to play. Whats up with that ?



It was more of a social night than a play night, which happens, and most of everyones attention was taken up with the raffles and auctions that were going on. It was the annual Shave For A Cure party, and all the money raised went to charity. So some more play probably happened after I left, but I was too tired to hang around. And there was no one there who floated my boat, so...home alone!


----------



## Dansinfool

penguin said:


> It was more of a social night than a play night, which happens, and most of everyones attention was taken up with the raffles and auctions that were going on. It was the annual Shave For A Cure party, and all the money raised went to charity. So some more play probably happened after I left, but I was too tired to hang around. And there was no one there who floated my boat, so...home alone!



Ok I was hopeing it wasnt because nobody was paying attention to you.
I was going to say... the fools they are LOL.
Sounds like a fun night anyway.


----------



## goofy girl

I can't stop showing my butt...


----------



## Blackjack

goofy girl said:


> I can't stop showing my butt...



This is something that I have no issue with.


----------



## Dansinfool

goofy girl said:


> I can't stop showing my butt...



I dont think anyone will be complaining


----------



## goofy girl

Blackjack said:


> This is something that I have no issue with.





Dansinfool said:


> I dont think anyone will be complaining



hahah good to know


----------



## WVMountainrear

Ok, I'm in for a couple...


----------



## evilvampire

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, I'm in for a couple...



HOLY @&^%@*#%*(@#%(*[email protected]%#*&!%(#*(&!%$#*!$%

:eat2:

dont know if that icon is appropriate or not but F it LOL


----------



## WVMountainrear

evilvampire said:


> HOLY @&^%@*#%*(@#%(*[email protected]%#*&!%(#*(&!%$#*!$%
> 
> :eat2:
> 
> dont know if that icon is appropriate or not but F it LOL



It's no more inappropriate than me parading my ass around for everyone to see...so we'll call it even.


----------



## Dansinfool

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, I'm in for a couple...



I just posted on the other thread you posted under...what the heck I'll post here too.....stunning pic lovelylady. Took my breath way


----------



## Blackjack

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, I'm in for a couple...



DAT ASS.

Holy shit. Hot as hell.


----------



## goofy girl

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, I'm in for a couple...



Gorgeous!!! I love the angle of that first one....I might steal that!! lol


----------



## WVMountainrear

evilvampire said:


> HOLY @&^%@*#%*(@#%(*[email protected]%#*&!%(#*(&!%$#*!$%
> 
> :eat2:
> 
> dont know if that icon is appropriate or not but F it LOL



Thank you, by the way. I take your emoticon as the compliment it was intended to be. 



Dansinfool said:


> I just posted on the other thread you posted under...what the heck I'll post here too.....stunning pic lovelylady. Took my breath way



Thank you. 



Blackjack said:


> DAT ASS.
> 
> Holy shit. Hot as hell.



I'm glad I finally got your attention. 



goofy girl said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love the angle of that first one....I might steal that!! lol



Go for it! I used it once before for a pic I posted in the sexiest pics nekkid thread, and I really liked it...in fact, please steal it if it means another pic of your ass. As I told you before, it rocks. And thanks!


----------



## Blackjack

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm glad I finally got your attention.



You could always have sent something to me. My PM box is always open to lewd messages and/or photos.

I may have to start ignoring you now until you try to get my attention again.


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Taken moments ago...I got a new swim suit


----------



## JonesT

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, I'm in for a couple...



Wow!  I see that I've been missing out on alot!


----------



## jeff7005

penguin said:


> Rocking the schoolgirl look for a kinky party tonight. Thought you might appreciate the view



thank you:smitten::smitten::smitten::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## jeff7005

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, I'm in for a couple...



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Blackjack

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Taken moments ago...I got a new swim suit



I fail to understand why this is not currently located on my chest or face.


----------



## Dansinfool

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Taken moments ago...I got a new swim suit



I knew I loved summer for a reason


----------



## WVMountainrear

JonesT said:


> Wow!  I see that I've been missing out on alot!





jeff7005 said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::bow::bow::bow:



Thank you, guys.


----------



## BCBeccabae

I suppose these are slightly relevant.  

View attachment DSC_0781.JPG


View attachment Picture 427.jpg


----------



## jeff7005

becca you have great assets:smitten::bow:


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok, I'm in for a couple...



Aiee chihuahua! That is one lovely posterior.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Bum 1.jpg


I love my big fat bum!


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> View attachment 91591
> 
> 
> I love my big fat bum!



who doesn't love it?


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> who doesn't love it?



Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Shosh said:


> I love my big fat bum!



And to quote - for those who remember it! - the women in the old Irish Spring commercials: and we like it too!

Chris


----------



## WVMountainrear

BCBeccabae said:


> I suppose these are slightly relevant.



Definitely on topic...the panties in the first picture are too cute!



Never2fat4me said:


> Aiee chihuahua! That is one lovely posterior.
> 
> Chris :smitten:



Thank you, Chris.


----------



## NancyGirl74

This is an old one (when I was a bit smaller) but I love the way the top and the jeans made my bum look. 

View attachment 91597


----------



## Dansinfool

BCBeccabae said:


> I suppose these are slightly relevant.



Very relevant and very nice :bow:


----------



## MasterMike

You are stunning, Becca; more pear-y than ever!


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Shosh, you have a beautiful bottom:smitten:


----------



## toomuchspagett

well i am a fucking eggplant. :]


----------



## Blackjack

toomuchspagett said:


> well i am a fucking eggplant. :]



Oh fuck yeah.


----------



## b0nnie

Just me...


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

toomuchspagett said:


> well i am a fucking eggplant. :]



I've always hated eggplant... until I saw your picture. Now it's my new favorite food!

(Thanks for sharing)


----------



## tinkerbell

Eh, what the hell 

I took these a couple of months ago. I <3 my ass.


----------



## degek2001

tinkerbell said:


> Eh, what the hell
> 
> I took these a couple of months ago. I <3 my ass.



Wow I like your bigger butt. Very hot. And your legs! W :eat2: W :wubu::wubu:
<3 Henk


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

goofy girl said:


> I can't stop showing my butt...





goofy girl said:


> ............................................





Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Taken moments ago...I got a new swim suit





BCBeccabae said:


> I suppose these are slightly relevant.





Shosh said:


> View attachment 91591
> 
> 
> I love my big fat bum!





toomuchspagett said:


> well i am a fucking eggplant. :]





b0nnie said:


> Just me...





tinkerbell said:


> Eh, what the hell
> 
> I took these a couple of months ago. I <3 my ass.



itsss........uuhhhh.....totototooooooooo.......uuummmmm.........mmmmmuuuuuuuuccccccchhhhhh................
*faints with nose bleeding*


----------



## toomuchspagett

all i want is bitches, big booty bitches
used to sell crack, so i could stack my riches.


----------



## goofy girl

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> itsss........uuhhhh.....totototooooooooo.......uuummmmm.........mmmmmuuuuuuuuccccccchhhhhh................
> *faints with nose bleeding*



LOL you're cute


----------



## Twilley

toomuchspagett said:


> well i am a fucking eggplant. :]



Because I can't rep you again today, lol


----------



## Freedumb

toomuchspagett said:


> well i am a fucking eggplant. :]



Yowza!!!


----------



## CaitiDee

Does this Ken doll make my butt look big?? 

View attachment DSC_0042.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

CaitiDee said:


> Does this Ken doll make my butt look big??



There needs to be a significant increase int he amount of me in that picture.


----------



## Never2fat4me

CaitiDee said:


> Does this Ken doll make my butt look big??



If it weren't for Ken's "missing piece", I sure would be jealous of him! You look as gorgeous as ever.

Chris


----------



## Dansinfool

CaitiDee said:


> Does this Ken doll make my butt look big??



As a matter of fact from the angle Im looking at it from it sure does :smitten: and I'm not complaining one bit. And I thought size doesn't matter here anyway 
Right now Im sure a lot of guys want to be Ken right about now


----------



## Wagimawr

CaitiDee said:


> Does this Ken doll make my butt look big??


No, somehow I don't think that's it...


----------



## Maverick14120

Now i remember why i miss this place


----------



## penguin

I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass


----------



## CaitiDee

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



Whoa! Incredible backside.


----------



## WVMountainrear

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



Asstounding. 

(Also congratulations on reaching 2000 posts!)


----------



## penguin

CaitiDee said:


> Whoa! Incredible backside.



Thanks! I'm really loving it these days 



lovelylady78 said:


> Asstounding.
> 
> (Also congratulations on reaching 2000 posts!)



bwahaha! And thank you. Done in a few days over 6 months of being here, too. I guess I post a lot


----------



## Dansinfool

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



Well now that we have the back and the front of you in the shower, the picture is complete. You have great assests my dear. And when Im left speechless I an only do this for you :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## penguin

Dansinfool said:


> Well now that we have the back and the front of you in the shower, the picture is complete. You have great assests my dear. And when Im left speechless I an only do this for you :bow::bow::bow:



Aww thanks  I aim to please!


----------



## Dansinfool

penguin said:


> Aww thanks  I aim to please!





Ummmm well you get an A +++ in the pleasing department my dear.
At least in my book you do


----------



## Paul

I am very happy that you could not decide. This means double the pleasure.  very nice!!!



penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass


----------



## penguin

Dansinfool said:


> Ummmm well you get an A +++ in the pleasing department my dear.
> At least in my book you do



Woo! Do I get some gold stars too? 



Paul said:


> I am very happy that you could not decide. This means double the pleasure.  very nice!!!



I figured you guys wouldn't be complaining about that  Thanks!


----------



## jeff7005

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



wooooow:bow::bow::bow::smitten::smitten:great bum


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



Double the pleasure, double the fun!! Thanks for these awesome pics of one of Dims very best. Happy double thousand!!

Chris :bow:


----------



## penguin

jeff7005 said:


> wooooow:bow::bow::bow::smitten::smitten:great bum



thank you! I'm a fan of it too 



Never2fat4me said:


> Double the pleasure, double the fun!! Thanks for these awesome pics of one of Dims very best. Happy double thousand!!
> 
> Chris :bow:



Aww thank you, that's so sweet!


----------



## Tracii

I'll chime in here a VERY nice backside!!


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

As a self proclaimed butt man, I must say that this is my FAVORITE thread on this site. All the ladies are beautiful and your butts are FREAKING AMAZING.:wubu: Thank you all for making my day every day.


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



Penguin, you have an absolutely gorgeous ass.


----------



## penguin

Tracii said:


> I'll chime in here a VERY nice backside!!





RedPhoenix1969 said:


> Penguin, you have an absolutely gorgeous ass.



Thank you very much


----------



## Twilley

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to penguin again.


:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

How does one find a job application for "bath time helper"????


----------



## WVMountainrear

Although I thought this was more appropriate here than in the nekkid thread.


----------



## penguin

Twilley said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to penguin again.
> 
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> How does one find a job application for "bath time helper"????



I'll send you an application form.


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

lovelylady78 said:


> Although I thought this was more appropriate here than in the nekkid thread.



OMG Stunning LL78..............:smitten:


----------



## boy22bbwluv

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



Wow just wow! Between these and your other shower pic


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> Although I thought this was more appropriate here than in the nekkid thread.



Who knew a guy could be totally turned on by such a tiny piece of fabric. You rock, LL78!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## OIFMountaineer

lovelylady78 said:


> Although I thought this was more appropriate here than in the nekkid thread.



I love your taste in lingerie, and even more, how well you wear it.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

lovelylady78 said:


> Although I thought this was more appropriate here than in the nekkid thread.



Between you and Penguin .......I do believe you girls need a spanking! heheheheh


----------



## WVMountainrear

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> OMG Stunning LL78..............:smitten:



Thank you!



Never2fat4me said:


> Who knew a guy could be totally turned on by such a tiny piece of fabric. You rock, LL78!
> 
> Chris :smitten:



Who knew, indeed? 



OIFMountaineer said:


> I love your taste in lingerie, and even more, how well you wear it.



Thank you. I enjoy having you geographically obligated to support my posts. In fact, I'm thinking of going around picking ridiculous fights with people because I know you have to back me up. It's WV law. 



PunkyGurly74 said:


> Between you and Penguin .......I do believe you girls need a spanking! heheheheh



You are always quick to offer up some good natured spanking. I like that about you.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

lovelylady78 said:


> You are always quick to offer up some good natured spanking. I like that about you.



Geesh, I guess I am all pervy and stuff...but, hey not my fault..you posted the photos!!! Teases!


----------



## WVMountainrear

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Geesh, I guess I am all pervy and stuff...but, hey not my fault..you posted the photos!!! Teases!



Hahaha...I didn't mean to say that you were all pervy! And I definitely started it.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

lovelylady78 said:


> Hahaha...I didn't mean to say that you were all pervy! And I definitely started it.



LOL you are fine...I'm not upset at all...pervy is all I have :: giggling:: Err...well, that and stalking a certain boy :: laughing:: j/k


----------



## goofy girl

let the peace of ass jokes begin


----------



## Zandoz

goofy girl said:


> let the peace of ass jokes begin



As I've said before, Goofy Hot! No joke.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you. I enjoy having you geographically obligated to support my posts. In fact, I'm thinking of going around picking ridiculous fights with people because I know you have to back me up.



Oh, after tonight, I am ever-so-ready. Let's get 'em. If they're Montagues, we're Capulets. If they're Sharks, we're Jets. 



lovelylady78 said:


> It's WV law.


Otherwise known as the Freedom Of Instigation Act of 1878.


----------



## Kamily




----------



## Kamily




----------



## Wagimawr

goofy girl said:


> let the peace of ass jokes begin


There's nothing funny about that...you have a SERIOUSly hot backside


----------



## WVMountainrear

Kamily said:


>



Both of your pictures are great, but I especially like this one- cute panties!!


----------



## Dansinfool

goofy girl said:


> let the peace of ass jokes begin



No joke... you just have a nice ASS :eat2:


----------



## Dansinfool

lovelylady78 said:


> Both of your pictures are great, but I especially like this one- cute panties!!




Oh I love cheeky panties  They look great on you!


----------



## b0nnie

Booty....lol


----------



## Kamily

Dansinfool said:


> Oh I love cheeky panties  They look great on you!





lovelylady78 said:


> Both of your pictures are great, but I especially like this one- cute panties!!



Thanks! I love them!


----------



## Mikey

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



Both look fantastic to me!!! :bow:


----------



## KHayes666

b0nnie said:


> Booty....lol



rockin everywhere....rockin everywhere


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kamily said:


>




damn kamily just damn!:smitten::bow::eat2:


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



wow! i am done! that is too hot for words!!!!! :smitten: :eat2: :wubu:


----------



## Mikey

penguin said:


> I meant to do this for my 2000th post. Just pretend this happened 11 posts ago. I couldn't decide between them, so you get double the ass



Fabulous!!!


----------



## penguin

boy22bbwluv said:


> Wow just wow! Between these and your other shower pic





PunkyGurly74 said:


> Between you and Penguin .......I do believe you girls need a spanking! heheheheh





Mikey said:


> Both look fantastic to me!!! :bow:





biggirlcrazy3 said:


> wow! i am done! that is too hot for words!!!!! :smitten: :eat2: :wubu:





Mikey said:


> Fabulous!!!



Thank you


----------



## Aust99

Wow.. this thread exploded.... Go ladies!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> Wow.. this thread exploded.... Go ladies!!!



Looking forward to your contribution, Aust99! :eat2:


----------



## Kamily

HeavyDuty24 said:


> damn kamily just damn!:smitten::bow::eat2:




Why thank u my dear chocolate thundah! :batting: LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kamily said:


> Why thank u my dear chocolate thundah! :batting: LOL



haha your welcome white chocolate you!:wubu:


----------



## Stuffingkit

View from the back!

Lets Just say I am a colorful person, you know, Underneath it all. haha! 

View attachment DSC_1947.jpg


----------



## Totmacher

Love that pose!


----------



## Paul

Very Lovely!


Stuffingkit said:


> View from the back!
> 
> Lets Just say I am a colorful person, you know, Underneath it all. haha!


----------



## goofy girl

Stuffingkit said:


> View from the back!
> 
> Lets Just say I am a colorful person, you know, Underneath it all. haha!



FAB.U.LOUS.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Stuffingkit said:


> View from the back!
> 
> Lets Just say I am a colorful person, you know, Underneath it all. haha!




damn what a view!!:smitten::bow:


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

Stuffingkit said:


> View from the back!
> 
> Lets Just say I am a colorful person, you know, Underneath it all. haha!



Very Nice Curves :smitten:


----------



## baxter

Shosh said:


> View attachment 91591
> 
> 
> I love my big fat bum!



You have such a nice bum:eat2:


----------



## Pear320

Applause to all the magnificent GORGEOUS women here! Here's my contribution ... that is, "if" I found the right way to post the pic! I'm not very computer savy


----------



## Pear320

One more try ...


----------



## Dansinfool

Pear320 said:


> One more try ...



Congrats it worked  Thanks for your contribution. Very nice :smitten:


----------



## Pear320

Dansinfool said:


> Congrats it worked  Thanks for your contribution. Very nice :smitten:



Wow, I can't believe it! I "think" I posted only one other photo and that was a few years ago. Anyway, TY TY


----------



## Dansinfool

Wow, I can't believe it! I "think" I posted only one other photo and that was a few years ago. Anyway, TY TY 

Well I hope it's not another few yrs before you post again


----------



## love_my_life

Stuffingkit said:


> View from the back!
> 
> Lets Just say I am a colorful person, you know, Underneath it all. haha!



That is ridiculously sexy....


----------



## Mishty

The back..... 

View attachment P1120025.jpg


----------



## Twilley

Mishty said:


> The back.....



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mishty again.


:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Dansinfool

Mishty said:


> The back.....



Very nice scenery Mishty


----------



## Stuffingkit

my backside. Showin it to the world! 

View attachment DSCF3796.JPG


----------



## Miss Hel

Stuffingkit said:


> my backside. Showin it to the world!



That underwear is awesome!!!
You look great!


----------



## Stuffingkit

Miss Hel said:


> That underwear is awesome!!!
> You look great!



Thank you!


----------



## Paul

Looking good!



Stuffingkit said:


> my backside. Showin it to the world!


----------



## NancyGirl74

Stuffingkit said:


> my backside. Showin it to the world!



I am totally straight but....DAYUM, girl!


----------



## bonified

View attachment tw.jpg


back/side view


----------



## MissAshley

Random that I have taken over the past year or so.


----------



## CaitiDee

The view of my behind, from behind.  

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Dansinfool

And what a view it is :smitten:


----------



## Dansinfool

bonified said:


> View attachment 94706
> 
> 
> back/side view



Nice backside :eat2:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Caitidee, you look hot!!:smitten:


----------



## jr000

Stuffingkit said:


> my backside. Showin it to the world!



i'll give my two cents when i recover my ability to speak


----------



## bd1038

fantastic view i would follow that anywhere lol


----------



## Blackjack

CaitiDee said:


> The view of my behind, from behind.



on my face plz?


----------



## jeff7005

CaitiDee said:


> The view of my behind, from behind.



Damn your super hoooot:smitten::bow::bow::bow::eat2::eat2:


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

Pear320 said:


> One more try ...



yummy booty!


----------



## Heyyou

spiritangel said:


> It wasnt until my cousins son decided to take the following pic (he is 9 and seems to be fasinated by the two female B's boobs and butts)that I realised we have a clevage thread, arm thread, leg thread, naked thread and no thread dedicated to the view from the back,
> 
> I mean we have curves and stuffs there to, and I have a big butt as do many of us but also the overall view from the back of a BBW/SSBBW can be very attractive
> 
> 
> so I am starting this thread (man I must be feeling brave today)
> 
> with this pic



I want to thank *everyone* for this amazing thread. This is what true beauty is all about!  And spiritangel, you have one of the most resplendant and beautiful backsides in that spandex i have ever laid eyes upon. Thank you! Truly beautiful. :bow:

Also, the others that posted their "view from the back!" :wubu:


----------



## b0nnie

Me on 8.23.11


----------



## KHayes666

b0nnie said:


> Me on 8.23.11



Absolutely perfect


----------



## KittyKitten

..............................


----------



## daddyoh70

happyface83 said:


> ..............................



Wow!!! :smitten: Just...Wow!!! Beautiful, shapely...Wow!!!:smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

happyface83 said:


> ..............................




That is the best ass ever! no competition.:smitten::bow:


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

oh baby!!!!


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

and, I do too


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

:eat2amn, girl. Will you sit in me like that if I talk sweet to you?:eat2:


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

Hey, why stop? We love seeing it...


----------



## penguin

Multiquote. Learn to use it.


----------



## KittyKitten

penguin said:


> Multiquote. Learn to use it.



LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## Heyyou

biggirlcrazy3 said:


> oh baby!!!!





biggirlcrazy3 said:


> and, I do too





biggirlcrazy3 said:


> :eat2amn, girl. Will you sit in me like that if I talk sweet to you?:eat2:





biggirlcrazy3 said:


> Hey, why stop? We love seeing it...





penguin said:


> *Multiquote. Learn to use it.*





happyface83 said:


> LMAOOOOOOOO





happyface83 said:


> ..............................



Multiquoted perfection! You have a lovel, lovely, lovely "view from the back" happyface83! Singly, multi, its true! I even went back and tried to add the IMG into the multiquote. I hope it worked!

(Oh, and biggirlcrazy3: It doesnt say "multiquote" but its immediately to the right of "quote." I paused for a second, since i thought this board didnt have it. It does.)


----------



## spiritangel

Isaac took these especially for this thread for me






and warning the next one is nakey


----------



## Dansinfool

spiritangel said:


> Isaac took these especially for this thread for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and warning the next one is nakey




Me like nakey :eat2::bow: very nice spiritangel


----------



## Never2fat4me

spiritangel said:


> Isaac took these especially for this thread for me



God bless you, Isaac!!


----------



## spiritangel

Dansinfool said:


> Me like nakey :eat2::bow: very nice spiritangel



thanks 



Never2fat4me said:


> God bless you, Isaac!!



haha I think he already has


----------



## penguin

My daughter was snap happy with my phone while I was hanging out the washing. Thought some of you might appreciate this


----------



## mercedes350

penguin said:


> My daughter was snap happy with my phone while I was hanging out the washing. Thought some of you might appreciate this



I do, thank you  A very well proportioned backside if i may say so.


----------



## tonynyc

happyface83 said:


> ..............................





Dansinfool said:


> Me like nakey :eat2::bow: very nice spiritangel





penguin said:


> My daughter was snap happy with my phone while I was hanging out the washing. Thought some of you might appreciate this




*Happy Camper!!!!* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## diggers1917

spiritangel said:


> Isaac took these especially for this thread for me





penguin said:


> My daughter was snap happy with my phone while I was hanging out the washing. Thought some of you might appreciate this



Now _these_ have rather made my day Thankyou very much, ladies:bow:


----------



## Dansinfool

penguin said:


> My daughter was snap happy with my phone while I was hanging out the washing. Thought some of you might appreciate this



Your daughter has a good eye  It's always appreciated penguin :bow:


----------



## penguin

mercedes350 said:


> I do, thank you  A very well proportioned backside if i may say so.





tonynyc said:


> *Happy Camper!!!!*





diggers1917 said:


> Now _these_ have rather made my day Thankyou very much, ladies:bow:





Dansinfool said:


> Your daughter has a good eye  It's always appreciated penguin :bow:



Thank you  It's definitely nice to be appreciated!


----------



## firelord85

spiritangel said:


> Isaac took these especially for this thread for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and warning the next one is nakey




WOW, you're amazing!


----------



## ritz

Keep them coming ladies all of you are gorgeous.


----------



## spiritangel

tonynyc said:


> *Happy Camper!!!!*:wubu:




aww tony your such a sweetie 



diggers1917 said:


> Now _these_ have rather made my day Thankyou very much, ladies:bow:



well glad to have brightened your day



firelord85 said:


> WOW, you're amazing!



well I do hope that goes for personality as well as view from the back ty for the compliment


----------



## knobby59

spiritangel said:


> Isaac took these especially for this thread for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and warning the next one is nakey



Love it!!!
That second one is just gorgeous.


----------



## swarbs

Lovin the Aussies' behinds on this last page


----------



## seavixen

Alright, it's been a million years since I posted any non-face pics, so what the hell. My hair's a hot mess... oh well. Bed head. I'm not thrilled with the view in these jeans, but at least the bending over one is better... and my head's blocked. lol (the odd mop-looking thing in the background is a Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. she was shy.) 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

holy shit lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

seavixen said:


> Alright, it's been a million years since I posted any non-face pics, so what the hell. My hair's a hot mess... oh well. Bed head. I'm not thrilled with the view in these jeans, but at least the bending over one is better... and my head's blocked. lol (the odd mop-looking thing in the background is a Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. she was shy.)



Nothing wrong with the view in those jeans at all! You fill them out quite nicely. In fact, you look quite bootilicious!!! :eat2:


----------



## Dansinfool

seavixen,
I hope we dont have to wait another million years for more pics.
You look amazing in both of them. Thanks for the view :bow:
Can't wait to see more


----------



## Chimpi

seavixen said:


> Alright, it's been a million years since I posted any non-face pics, so what the hell. My hair's a hot mess... oh well. Bed head. I'm not thrilled with the view in these jeans, but at least the bending over one is better... and my head's blocked. lol (the odd mop-looking thing in the background is a Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. she was shy.)



Honestly I don't see the bed head at all.  A very nice view, indeed!
Sally reminds me of Cousin Itt.


----------



## ciccialover

Girls, your backs are simply wonderful!


----------



## Mishty

................... 

View attachment snapshot(4).jpg


View attachment snapshot(6).jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Mishty said:


> ...................


----------



## marky815

spiritangel said:


> It wasnt until my cousins son decided to take the following pic (he is 9 and seems to be fasinated by the two female B's boobs and butts)that I realised we have a clevage thread, arm thread, leg thread, naked thread and no thread dedicated to the view from the back,
> 
> I mean we have curves and stuffs there to, and I have a big butt as do many of us but also the overall view from the back of a BBW/SSBBW can be very attractive
> 
> 
> so I am starting this thread (man I must be feeling brave today)
> 
> with this pic



id would fit nicely behind you!!


----------



## penguin

Yet again, the stealth photographer gets one while I'm not expecting it.


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> Yet again, the stealth photographer gets one while I'm not expecting it.



Yeah, I might sneak up on that too - though not sure it would be to take pics! :eat2:


----------



## Twilley

seavixen said:


> Alright, it's been a million years since I posted any non-face pics, so what the hell. My hair's a hot mess... oh well. Bed head. I'm not thrilled with the view in these jeans, but at least the bending over one is better... and my head's blocked. lol (the odd mop-looking thing in the background is a Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. she was shy.)



GOD. DAMN. DAT. ASS.


----------



## mercedes350

penguin said:


> Yet again, the stealth photographer gets one while I'm not expecting it.



And yet again I'm admiring the view. :bow:
'm almost speechless...I love your pictures. You are very beautiful. Thanks for sharing... G'day


----------



## goofy girl

Here's a recent one ....by request lol


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> Yet again, the stealth photographer gets one while I'm not expecting it.





goofy girl said:


> Here's a recent one ....by request lol



Pardon my pervin', but this is some awesome assage right here.


----------



## Dansinfool

penguin said:


> Yet again, the stealth photographer gets one while I'm not expecting it.



Cheers to the photographer. Someone has a good eye for a great subject


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> Yeah, I might sneak up on that too - though not sure it would be to take pics! :eat2:





mercedes350 said:


> And yet again I'm admiring the view. :bow:
> 'm almost speechless...I love your pictures. You are very beautiful. Thanks for sharing... G'day





Blackjack said:


> Pardon my pervin', but this is some awesome assage right here.





Dansinfool said:


> Cheers to the photographer. Someone has a good eye for a great subject



Thanks guys  You're helping to make my morning better!


----------



## goofy girl

Blackjack said:


> Pardon my pervin', but this is some awesome assage right here.



"You must spread the love before giving anymore to Beej"


----------



## Blackjack

goofy girl said:


> "You must spread the love before giving anymore to Beej"



For the record, I accept payment in the form of fellatio and/or baked goods.


----------



## goofy girl

Blackjack said:


> For the record, I accept payment in the form of fellatio and/or baked goods.



At the same time?

(Fellatio kind of sounds like a dessert, huh? lol)


----------



## Blackjack

goofy girl said:


> At the same time?
> 
> (Fellatio kind of sounds like a dessert, huh? lol)



Not necessarily, but I wouldn't say no.


----------



## Twilley

goofy girl said:


> Here's a recent one ....by request lol



*wolf whistle*


----------



## jeff7005

goofy girl said:


> Here's a recent one ....by request lol



wonderfull view:bow:


----------



## jeff7005

penguin said:


> Yet again, the stealth photographer gets one while I'm not expecting it.



your a goddess:bow:


----------



## Shan34

It's so hard to get a good shot on this webcam. To be honest, I'm not sure it's the cam or the user :/ But here is my first booty shot! 

View attachment my bum.jpg


----------



## Webmaster

Well, as they say in Switzerland, "Auch ein Rücken kann entzücken."


----------



## Tracii

Current pic from the back.


----------



## KHayes666

Tracii said:


> Current pic from the back.



Now that is one impeccable view


----------



## LifeTraveller

I was so very intrigued, when Spirit Angel started this thread, so much so I sent her a private message saying so, and why. I'm one of those who has a true affinity for the view from the back of a SSBBW. I find it incredible how similar, and yet so different each view is. . and yet is view is as delightful and pleasing to these eyes. . 

Now I have to admit, the original picture Spirit Angel posted, still makes my heart skip a beat. It's just one of those that gets to me. . for reasons I'll not mention here, but I assure you they are of the most honorable. . 

Now as to all the other pictures posted, what can I say that I've not said already, each are equally beautiful, and appealing, even though each are different from the others. . All are incredible, proof that the most beautiful of women come to this site... perhaps I'm a bit biased. . yet I don't think too much so. . My eternal thanks to you all. . *sigh*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sorry for the cross-post from Recent Pics... but I think this pic fits here. 

View attachment DSCN5166_small.jpg


----------



## Fatgirlfan

BigBeatifulMe, that is a beautiful view!!:smitten:


----------



## khrestel

I'll make another contribution:


----------



## KHayes666

khrestel said:


> I'll make another contribution:



absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Dansinfool

khrestel said:


> I'll make another contribution:



khrestel....... Thanks for another update. Verrry nice I might add :smitten:


----------



## Russ2d

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the cross-post from Recent Pics... but I think this pic fits here.
> 
> View attachment 97972



Wow, gorgeous pic Big Beautiful :smitten:


----------



## goofy girl

Kind of a strange angle but its hard to take a pic of your own ass with a cell phone...


----------



## Heyyou

khrestel said:


> I'll make another contribution:



Stunning, and truly beautiful. Thank you khrestel!


----------



## damien_assisi

calauria said:


> I decided to give it a shot....



Exquisite beauty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fatloverforever10

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the cross-post from Recent Pics... but I think this pic fits here.
> 
> View attachment 97972



very lovely pic. you are a beautiful woman.


----------



## skinnie minnie

This is definitely a fun thread! May we see more brave beautiful ladies like the ones who have already greeted us with such inspiring images?


----------



## Magic8

Kinda nervous about posting this here... 

View attachment Snapshot_20111117_6.JPG


----------



## Dansinfool

Magic8....Well all I can say is... glad you got over your nerves. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## b0nnie

More of a side view but I'm posting it anyways  

View attachment Snapshot 6 (12-16-2011 8-01 PM).jpg


----------



## Mayla

After viewing some of this thread, I wanted to just compliment all the women showing their beauty! I mean, do you all realize how beautiful you all are? You're all works of art! Any painter or sculptor would be proud to have you as his or her muse.

'Big girl, you are beautiful.'


----------



## FeedYouInFlorida

Just want to second Mayla's comments, very well said.


----------



## shal

Great pic, you are hot


----------



## KHayes666

b0nnie said:


> More of a side view but I'm posting it anyways



Now THAT'S awesome


----------



## degek2001

Magic8 said:


> Kinda nervous about posting this here...


You don't be get nervous. Wow, I am impressed by your butt and back. So hot, that lovely roll of fat under you bra... <3 Henk


----------



## degek2001

b0nnie said:


> More of a side view but I'm posting it anyways


Wow, lovely back. And your front to... Hot. Thank you for sharing. <3 Henk


----------



## bobsjers

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the cross-post from Recent Pics... but I think this pic fits here.
> 
> View attachment 97972



Very pretty hair too.


----------



## b0nnie

KHayes666 said:


> Now THAT'S awesome





degek2001 said:


> Wow, lovely back. And your front to... Hot. Thank you for sharing. <3 Henk



Thank you guys


----------



## Buffetbelly

Tracii said:


> Current pic from the back.



Very feminine, Tracii! Congratulations all the way around!!


----------



## Magic8

1 of probably 30 pics I took after discovering my hotel room didn't have wireless  

View attachment Snapshot_20111219_33.JPG


----------



## Dansinfool

Magic8....Even though you may have been bored, I have to admit... I'm glad we are the recpiant of your bordem


----------



## Blackjack

Magic8 said:


> 1 of probably 30 pics I took after discovering my hotel room didn't have wireless



This is awesome!

How can we see the rest of those pics?


----------



## BBWbonnie

Hhaha hope im allowed my bare arse out on here! 

View attachment bon_set04_066.jpg


----------



## Magic8

Blackjack said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> How can we see the rest of those pics?



I'm willing to  but most of them are a)dorky or b)irrelevant to this thread or both haha and I think people would get sick of me


----------



## degek2001

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Hhaha hope im allowed my bare arse out on here!


Mmm, lovely back... Hot girl:smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Blackjack

Magic8 said:


> I'm willing to  but most of them are a)dorky or b)irrelevant to this thread or both haha and I think people would get sick of me



Dorky is good.


----------



## diggers1917

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Hhaha hope im allowed my bare arse out on here!



If you weren't, I think we'd demand a rewrite of the rules immediately


----------



## germanguy2

Kat said:


> me, november 2010.


Das war bestimmt nett anzuschauen!


----------



## Weeze

It's kinda the side, but i think it's a cute tush anyway.


----------



## Dansinfool

Very cute tush


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Weeze said:


> It's kinda the side, but i think it's a cute tush anyway.


No. It is a SUPER-CUTE TUSH. :smitten:


----------



## Lorenzo670

say something about this pic


----------



## CastingPearls

Nice guitar.


----------



## Jack Secret

Dude, it reminds me of "El Mariachi" Not that you were asking me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lorenzo670 said:


> say something about this pic



Something about this pic
I'd pluck that.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lorenzo670 said:


> say something about this pic




Do you do anything other than post the random picture here and there?


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Do you do anything other than post the random picture here and there?


Yeah he friends ssbbws on Facebook and tells EACH AND EVERY ONE that they're his one and only, baby.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah he friends ssbbws on Facebook and tells EACH AND EVERY ONE that they're his one and only, baby.



I predict 'he's' a married closeted FA and thinks he's doing us a favour by tossing us a picture once in awhile. Lame.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

Are you guys actually aquainted with this guy?


----------



## penguin

He's been around for a while.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

Ok, so this is an old member using a new alias, not an actual new member?


----------



## CastingPearls

He's not new. He only posts pics of himself and vague references to...nothing....and then disappears and reappears to post more pics. Doesn't appear to be interested in real dialogue at all. Attempts have been made to talk to him. And then he trolls women from Dims on FB and demands that we video cam with him until we have to block him. He's done it to DOZENS of my friends, and who know how many I don't know.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

Ah I understand. Thanks


----------



## Zandoz

Lorenzo670 said:


> say something about this pic




Back scratcher....you're doing it wrong.


----------



## marky815

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the cross-post from Recent Pics... but I think this pic fits here.
> 
> View attachment 97972



id love to be under you!!


----------



## skinnie minnie

Cat said:


> Mind if I butt in?
> (an older shot, butt one of my favs)



You are a very beautiful and sensuous lady!


----------



## crushtoy

CaitiDee said:


> Does this Ken doll make my butt look big??



WOW Amazing...


----------



## Stuffingkit

Booooty! man oh man it is getting BIG! 

View attachment assassass.JPG


----------



## KHayes666

Stuffingkit said:


> Booooty! man oh man it is getting BIG!



Don't bend over, I'll never see the sun again


----------



## ktmcts

b0nnie said:


> More of a side view but I'm posting it anyways



That is a very nice view.


----------



## Tracii

Stuffingkit said:


> Booooty! man oh man it is getting BIG!



Sure is LOL but looks fabulous! Nice panties too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Stuffingkit said:


> Booooty! man oh man it is getting BIG!



Love those panties- you look good! :bow:


----------



## Lorenzo670

how u say that about me i never done things like this im not looking for cam sex or things what u say im looking for cute ssbbw be my lover and i dont disappear i cant keep up with the post so many people post ever day i cant read it all and im new her dont know how this wb work u want 2 talk 2 me in box me soi know u are interested 2 talk 2 me 
and thanks 2 tell people things about me and u dont even know me or u friend know me


----------



## Lorenzo670

So Disappointed


----------



## Lorenzo670

Surlysomething said:


> I predict 'he's' a married closeted FA and thinks he's doing us a favour by tossing us a picture once in awhile. Lame.


I can't believe the woman in her there some so nice pepole and some are so shity 
You don't know me you can't make things about me 
This so rude


----------



## jason'sgottenfat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the cross-post from Recent Pics... but I think this pic fits here.
> 
> View attachment 97972



It fits,...........................be still my heart!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

6 months later


*LOL*


----------



## KHayes666

Lorenzo670 said:


> how u say that about me i never done things like this im not looking for cam sex or things what u say im looking for cute ssbbw be my lover and i dont disappear i cant keep up with the post so many people post ever day i cant read it all and im new her dont know how this wb work u want 2 talk 2 me in box me soi know u are interested 2 talk 2 me
> and thanks 2 tell people things about me and u dont even know me or u friend know me



Nice grammar.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I debated posting this, but I had to share. 







That's pink rope, and black rope (if you look hard enough). My hands are tied at my waist.


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I debated posting this, but I had to share.
> 
> That's pink rope, and black rope (if you look hard enough). My hands are tied at my waist.



You go, girl. It's about time your sexy ass made it onto the boards. :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> You go, girl. It's about time your sexy ass made it onto the boards. :bow:


Dammit, I can't rep you. Thanks, gorgeous.


----------



## Paul

Very lovely BBM.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I debated posting this, but I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pink rope, and black rope (if you look hard enough). My hands are tied at my waist.


----------



## zbot19

spiritangel said:


> Isaac took these especially for this thread for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and warning the next one is nakey



Absolutely Gorgeous! YOu look sooo very beautiful Spiritangel! I think your softness, your fullness and your amazing booty definitely looks amazing my dear! Thank you soo very much for sharing the full dressed amazing beauty in the red nightie to the nakey picture showing off your creamy soft skin!! Thanks for sharing! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs Derek


----------



## Dansinfool

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I debated posting this, but I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pink rope, and black rope (if you look hard enough). My hands are tied at my waist.



Of course I looked hard enough LOL Thanks for sharing BBM :bow:


----------



## biackrlng

OMG!! Dreams DO Come True....



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I debated posting this, but I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pink rope, and black rope (if you look hard enough). My hands are tied at my waist.


----------



## ssbbwlvr48

spiritangel said:


> Isaac took these especially for this thread for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and warning the next one is nakey



You are very beautiful--wish I had a woman like you to hold onto all those gorgeous rolls


----------



## lostinadaydream

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I debated posting this, but I had to share.
> 
> That's pink rope, and black rope (if you look hard enough). My hands are tied at my waist.



Nice back view! But... please tell a complete noob what's going on there...?


----------



## Prince Dyscord

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I debated posting this, but I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pink rope, and black rope (if you look hard enough). My hands are tied at my waist.



Hot damn.....just...hot damn.


----------



## spiritangel

Well as I started this thread and have not contributed to it for over a year here is a (not really great) mirror shot of me from behind well erm side on


----------



## bbwfairygirl

spiritangel said:


> Well as I started this thread and have not contributed to it for over a year here is a (not really great) mirror shot of me from behind well erm side on



Cute butt!! And I love your thighs!!


----------



## Dansinfool

LOL.. well Ummm...... we get the view or the picture spiritangel 
Hell I won't complain.The view looks great to me.


----------



## Sweetie

Me at last years high school reunion class of '81  I'm the one on the far right. View attachment 105799


----------



## Dansinfool

Sweetie.....Nice rear..I mean view


----------



## Sweetie

Dansinfool said:


> Sweetie.....Nice rear..I mean view



 Why thank you! I'm so glad you appreciate it.


----------



## Mishty

......me arse.


----------



## Blackjack

Mishty said:


> ......me arse.



Right click > save as...


----------



## WVMountainrear

A couple of "views from the back"...one more from the side and one from below...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> A couple of "views from the back"...one more from the side and one from below...


Dammit, LL, I can't rep you!  Love those undies!


----------



## Mishty

lovelylady78 said:


> A couple of "views from the back"...one more from the side and one from below...



................. :shocked:



Dayum,Momma.


----------



## Blackjack

lovelylady78 said:


> A couple of "views from the back"...one more from the side and one from below...



It won't let me rep you, I can't leave a dirty message now


----------



## WVMountainrear

Thanks, ladies! :happy:



Blackjack said:


> It won't let me rep you, I can't leave a dirty message now



And I've seen this trick somewhere before...I wonder who uses it ALL THE TIME...  

View attachment PM.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

This pic is blurry and a little old and I haven't taken any updated picks like this for awhile lol so this is all you get! XD Might as well...


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> A couple of "views from the back"...one more from the side and one from below...



That seems like a good place to practice my skills at reading Braille.


----------



## Dansinfool

Mishty said:


> ......me arse.




And a nice arse it is


----------



## Dansinfool

x0emnem0x said:


> This pic is blurry and a little old and I haven't taken any updated picks like this for awhile lol so this is all you get! XD Might as well...



Well I'll say.... I appreciate what your contributing here  if thats all we get
it's fine by me.


----------



## Dansinfool

lovelylady78 said:


> A couple of "views from the back"...one more from the side and one from below...



I like a room with a view......and the view is :smitten: stunning...:bow:
I like Naughty... the other side should say Nice.


----------



## daddyoh70

lovelylady78 said:


> A couple of "views from the back"...one more from the side and one from below...



Great, great shots! :bow::bow: I think I just found my new wallpaper....for my bedroom!


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> That seems like a good place to practice my skills at reading Braille.





Dansinfool said:


> I like a room with a view......and the view is :smitten: stunning...:bow:
> I like Naughty... the other side should say Nice.





daddyoh70 said:


> Great, great shots! :bow::bow: I think I just found my new wallpaper....for my bedroom!




The flattery is greatly appreciated, gentlemen.


----------



## Jack Secret

lovelylady78 said:


> A couple of "views from the back"...one more from the side and one from below...



damn That's something!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

lovelylady78 said:


> A couple of "views from the back"...one more from the side and one from below...



Ooooooooo...sexy!! :smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jack Secret said:


> damn That's something!





bbwfairygirl said:


> Ooooooooo...sexy!! :smitten:



Thanks, folks!


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Dansinfool said:


> Well I'll say.... I appreciate what your contributing here  if thats all we get
> it's fine by me.



Seconded! :smitten:


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I debated posting this, but I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pink rope, and black rope (if you look hard enough). My hands are tied at my waist.



GOD DAMN IT HOW DID I MISS THIS.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

*snort* 

And now that I'm engaged, it's not being reposted. Sorry.


----------



## Jack Secret

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *snort*
> 
> And now that I'm engaged, it's not being reposted. Sorry.



when I saw that you had posted that picture I TOTALLY saved it. I knew it was going to be a rare item! Seriously though It really was a great picture.


----------



## balletguy

x0emnem0x said:


> This pic is blurry and a little old and I haven't taken any updated picks like this for awhile lol so this is all you get! XD Might as well...



very cute pic....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jack Secret said:


> when I saw that you had posted that picture I TOTALLY saved it. I knew it was going to be a rare item! Seriously though It really was a great picture.



Haha, thanks.


----------



## Allie Cat

Jack Secret said:


> when I saw that you had posted that picture I TOTALLY saved it. I knew it was going to be a rare item! Seriously though It really was a great picture.



Halp?

I need to know exactly what I'm missing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'd appreciate it more if it just stayed in the hands of those who already had it.  I understand I can't control that, though. Once you post something on Dims, it's out there forever. lol. I would never have posted it if I couldn't deal with that.


----------



## x0emnem0x

balletguy said:


> very cute pic....



Thank you!


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'd appreciate it more if it just stayed in the hands of those who already had it.  I understand I can't control that, though. Once you post something on Dims, it's out there forever. lol. I would never have posted it if I couldn't deal with that.



Well in that case never mind :I


----------



## WVMountainrear

Maybe I should have saved this for Valentine's Day...


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> Maybe I should have saved this for Valentine's Day...



It's never too early to view such a "hearty" rear end!

- Chris :wubu:


----------



## Dansinfool

lovelylady78 said:


> Maybe I should have saved this for Valentine's Day...



thanks for the pre-view of whats to come for V-Day....:smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Never2fat4me said:


> It's never too early to view such a "hearty" rear end!
> 
> - Chris :wubu:





Dansinfool said:


> thanks for the pre-view of whats to come for V-Day....:smitten:



Thank you both for the nice comments.


----------



## AuntHen

lovelylady78 said:


> Maybe I should have saved this for Valentine's Day...



so cute!!! I want this set


----------



## Iannathedriveress

lovelylady78 said:


> Maybe I should have saved this for Valentine's Day...



It doesnt matter what time of year it is, that one beautiful body.:smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear

fat9276 said:


> so cute!!! I want this set



The bra is Cacique from Lane Bryant and the panties are from Torrid. 




ClutchingIA19 said:


> It doesnt matter what time of year it is, that one beautiful body.:smitten:



Well, thank you very much. :happy:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

lovelylady78 said:


> Maybe I should have saved this for Valentine's Day...



lovely view! cute underwear


----------



## azerty

lovelylady78 said:


> Maybe I should have saved this for Valentine's Day...



Maybe yes  but still thank you for sharing. You are beautiful


----------



## x0emnem0x

I tried... again. Lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> I tried... again. Lol



Wow, that is very sexy.:smitten:


----------



## crosseyedhamster

x0emnem0x said:


> I tried... again. Lol



Oh Darling, you _succeeded!_ :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> I tried... again. Lol



Very nice


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hahaha, thank you gentlemen...


----------



## Dansinfool

x0emnem0x said:


> I tried... again. Lol



Well you get an A for effort.Very nice contribution


----------



## Mishty

.....from behind....


----------



## azerty

Very nice


----------



## Paul

Excellent/ pretty.



Mishty said:


> .....from behind....


----------



## he_got_FAT

It goes straight to my ass - love it


----------



## Tad

I was looking for something else, and came across this somnolent thread. I always enjoyed this one, so taking a kick at reviving it. 

Or to put it another way: to prevent random browsers from having the unfortunate experience of having the last thing they find in this thread being a pic of me failing to strike a provocative pose, PLEASE post posterior pics, pronto! 

View attachment nextbottommodel.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Kind of an old picture (by which I mean my butt is bigger now, hah!), but still, here is me, channeling my inner Kylie Minogue. 

View attachment Picture 208ye.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

Yesterday I was feeling kinda down so I wore pretty panties.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The last three posts all showed very cute bums :happy:


----------



## Tad

The power of positive panties! Or in my case briefs, but the don't alliterate the same. Yesterday, being Tuesday after a long weekend, I went with red. Need that hidden happiness


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Well,here we go... 

View attachment IMG_7435.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Um OK grainy pic tho. 

View attachment 015 (285x500).jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracii said:


> Um OK grainy pic tho.


 
That door's lookin a little tight Tracii


----------



## Tracii

AmyJo1976 said:


> That door's lookin a little tight Tracii



Thank you for noticing AmyJo LOL.
Are you saying I'm fat?


----------



## landshark

Tracii said:


> Thank you for noticing AmyJo LOL.
> Are you saying I'm fat?



That's a great pic!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracii said:


> Thank you for noticing AmyJo LOL.
> Are you saying I'm fat?


 
I'm saying you may need a bigger door lol!


----------



## Tracii

LOL AmyJo you are a nut 
Thank you so much HM.


----------



## nikola090

I've seen your back on FF too....true, you are really on the heavy side atm


----------



## Tracii

Yes my fat butt has been on FF for a long time.
I guess that pic puts things in perspective.


----------



## landshark

Tracii said:


> Yes my fat butt has been on FF for a long time.
> I guess that pic puts things in perspective.



Do you mind if I ask, how tall are you? I'm sorry if you've shared that here already. I've heard you share your approximate weight and I'm surprised because honestly you don't look that "big" to me. Perhaps you're tall? Or maybe my perspective of what looks "big" is warped because I'm so used to having a big wife? 

Just curious. Either way, Tracii, it's a beautiful backside you have there!


----------



## Tracii

I'm 5'4" and pretty wide ( hips are 57 1/2 inches and thighs are 35 inches)
I carry a lot of weight in my belly too which you can't see in this pic.
When I look at my pics I don't think I look all that big but in person its quite different.


----------



## AmyJo1976

happily_married said:


> Either way, Tracii, it's a beautiful backside you have there!


 
I agree, you have a beautiful shape


----------



## Kristal

Any picture of you is nice to see.


----------



## landshark

Tracii said:


> I'm 5'4" and pretty wide ( hips are 57 1/2 inches and thighs are 35 inches)
> *I carry a lot of weight in my belly too* which you can't see in this pic.
> When I look at my pics I don't think I look all that big but in person its quite different.



Ah...that explains it. You and my wife are the same heigh, and even though she has a big soft belly, she carries a big portion of her weight in her thighs, hips and butt. Her butt...nothing short of epic!:wubu::smitten::bow: So from behind she probably looks bigger than you, but maybe not in person if what you say about your pics vs in person is true. Pics are funny like that, are they not? I feel like I'm a decent looking guy in the mirror, but I rarely see a pic of me I actually like! :doh:


----------



## Tracii

I have one BBW GF that is an inch taller than me and I outweigh her by 10 lbs and she looks heavier than me.
I don't know why I guess I am stockier (if that is a thing).
I always thought pics made me look thinner when the common belief is a camera puts 10 pounds on you.
Thank you AmyJo:blush:


----------



## Ohio Lady

Feeling brave tonight about this..


----------



## Ohio Lady

Alright now I will try a second shot..


----------



## Rahul123

Nice and brave, thanks to start it...lol


----------



## Rahul123

Nice and breve, thanks for starting it.. lol


----------



## loopytheone

Reviving this thread with a spooky halloween colour butt!


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Reviving this thread with a spooky halloween colour butt! View attachment 131262


Nice pic, Loops!


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow

Tracii said:


> Um OK grainy pic tho.
> 
> View attachment 126419



That's the kind of view I would like to come home to!


----------



## Tracii

Cute Butt Loopy.


----------



## SSBHM

Loopy has nice lumps!


----------



## extra_m13

the view from the back can be fantastic when... the shape is hourglass or something curvaceous and when there is big hips ass and if possible some nice back fat, not upper but lower backfat, rolls in the waist and then some more then yes, that is an absolutely delicious view


----------



## Tad

extra_m13 said:


> the view from the back can be fantastic when... the shape is hourglass or something curvaceous and when there is big hips ass and if possible some nice back fat, not upper but lower backfat, rolls in the waist and then some more then yes, that is an absolutely delicious view


 
I'd say that for me, the view from the back can be delicious with many different body shapes and fat distributions. The above may be the look that you like, but be careful with the wording -- you phrase it like it is the only shape that is attractive. IIthink you just need a couple more ''' me' or 'in my opinion' or 'my taste is' type of comments.


----------



## abzu

loopytheone said:


> Reviving this thread with a spooky halloween colour butt! View attachment 131262



Oh my....

What a delightful complexion and shape.


----------



## DragonFly

loopytheone said:


> Reviving this thread with a spooky halloween colour butt! View attachment 131262


Love that but Loopy! Great colors


----------



## surfjer

I was sold just saying LOOPY!!!


----------

